# ***FREE*** 19”/20” Raleigh Dakota lady frame MTB 18spd



## I like Skol (26 Oct 2011)

This is a bike that must date back to the early-mid 90’s judging by the components and spec. It appears to have had very little use.


It measures up at a 19” or 20” frame.

Shimano shifters front and rear with a six speed indexed/friction selectable thumbshifter.

Good tyres on steel rims.



All I have done is pump up the tyres and tweak the gear cable adjustment and playing around on the street outside my house it seems in otherwise good order. The brakes and cables could probably do with some fettling but they work as they are. The gears work perfectly and if the indexing did ever give any trouble then friction gear shifting is just a flick away.



This bike will have to be collected from Ashton-under-Lyne, just a few miles to the east of Manchester.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## abo (26 Oct 2011)

perfect for my wife but why oh why dont you live closer? i'd pay for a courier?


----------



## I like Skol (26 Oct 2011)

A forum member from Wigan has put dabs on this for his daughter and is expecting to collect in the next few days. If for any reason this doesn't happen I will post back here to say it is still available.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Oct 2011)

IT'S GONE.

This bike was collected about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## roadrash (27 Oct 2011)

thanks again  my daughter is really pleased with it


----------

